# Orchestral Instrument Wetness



## SwedishPug (Feb 16, 2019)

What do you think the most and least 'wet' (reverb) instruments are? Bonus points if you list them in order from most to least! 

I've been working on a new template and this would help a lot. Thanks!


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 16, 2019)

Well, the wettest would be the loudest, which would be trumpets.
The least wet, I would think would be the harp.
I think it also depends on the range the instrument is playing in


----------



## Dietz (Feb 17, 2019)

Higher frequencies are usually the ones which get damped stronger than lower ones (in typical orchestral venues). Thus: The higher the pitch of the instrument, the "dryer" it will appear, at least regarding the diffuse reverb tail.

... this is very obvious in case of the Triangle, for example, which always seems to sit right between your eyes, even when it's located in the back of the hall. ;-P

In case of early reflections the situation is different, though: The larger the distance between the nearest wall(s), the longer the first reflection(s) will need to reach the listeners ear. Instruments in the close vicinity to the listener will appear drier, therefore.


----------



## SwedishPug (Feb 17, 2019)

Dietz said:


> Higher frequencies are usually the ones which get damped stronger than lower ones (in typical orchestral venues). Thus: The higher the pitch of the instrument, the "dryer" it will appear, at least regarding the diffuse reverb tail.
> 
> ... this is very obvious in case of the Triangle, for example, which always seems to sit right between your eyes, even when it's located in the back of the hall. ;-P
> 
> In case of early reflections the situation is different, though: The larger the distance between the nearest wall(s), the longer the first reflection(s) will need to reach the listeners ear. Instruments in the close vicinity to the listener will appear drier, therefore.


Well-put!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 17, 2019)

SwedishPug said:


> What do you think the most and least 'wet' (reverb) instruments are? Bonus points if you list them in order from most to least!
> 
> I've been working on a new template and this would help a lot. Thanks!



What do I get for the bonus points? 
Thanks.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 17, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> What do I get for the bonus points?
> Thanks.



The awesome respect of those on the internet!


----------

